# D League 10/30



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*"Toyota Project Rebound" comes to Sioux Falls

*









Sioux Falls, S.D. (October 29, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that they have been selected to host an NBA Cares project known as Toyota Project Rebound, a new community initiative that was launched last Wednesday with a court refurbishment and basketball clinic at the Boys & Girls Club of Lodi, N.J. For the community project in Sioux Falls, Hawthorne Elementary has been chosen as the beneficiary. Hawthorne Elementary is one of the Sioux Falls School District's most diverse schools. The school is located in one of Sioux Falls' most historic neighborhoods and when the Skyforce was looking for a location for this project, they decided to meet the needs of children in that neighborhood. The project will consist of two new playground sets and two new basketball courts and is expected to be completed around Christmas.
"Replacing the playground equipment has been a dream for the staff for several years," said Hawthorne Elementary Principal Cheryl Larson. "The equipment is twenty-two years old and very outdated. Neither playground has been updated since the opening of the building. The staff has wanted our playground to better meet the needs of the students and facilitate positive play among the number of students who use it every day." 
"We feel extremely honored to receive this wonderful gift for our students and our community," said Sioux Falls Superintendent Pam Homan. "My feelings of gratitude go beyond words for the generosity of the NBA, Toyota and our own Skyforce."
"This has been a dream for Hawthorne Elementary for a long time," said Mayor Dave Munson. "Now through the generosity of the Skyforce, NBA and Toyota, it is becoming a reality much sooner than we ever thought possible. The playground and basketball courts will not just be appreciated every day by Hawthorne students, but they will help revitalize an important core neighborhood of our city."
"We would like to thank Toyota and the NBA for selecting our organization to host a project," said Skyforce vice president/general manager Jeremy DeCurtins. "Hawthorne Elementary was hoping to refurbish the playground in a few years, but because of Toyota Project Rebound the students will have a brand new playground earlier than expected."
About Toyota Project Rebound
Toyota Project Rebound will tie together the community efforts of the leagues, through NBA Cares, WNBA Cares and D-League Cares, along with the efforts of the teams into a national program with the support of a single corporate partner in Toyota. The 15 community rebuilding projects, including court refurbishments, the creation of Learning & Play Centers, and other Legacy Projects will take place during the 2007-08 season.
Season tickets are now on sale for the 2007-08 season. Discounts and benefits are also available for groups of 10 or more. The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers. Single game tickets will go on sale on Friday, Nov. 2 at 10 a.m. For information please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers name Casey Owens assistant coach*










DENVER, October 29 - The Colorado 14ers announced today the hiring of Casey Owens as the teams Assistant Coach. Owens brings with him to Colorado several years of professional coaching experience. Most recently he served as the Video Coordinator for the NBA's Chicago Bulls for the 2006-2007 season. "I coached against Casey in the CBA and he has a great deal of experience in the minor leagues," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "He did a great job working with the Bulls last year and he is going to be a valuable addition to my staff. We are very happy to welcome Casey, his wife, and his two young children to the Broomfield community."
Prior to last season, Owens served as the Assistant Coach of the NBA Development League's Fayetteville Patriots during the 2005-06 season. Previously, he was named Head Coach of the Continental Basketball Association's Dakota Wizards for the 2004-05 season, after serving as Assistant Coach and Director of Player Personnel for the team from 2001-04.
During his tenure with the Wizards, the franchise was the regular season champion each season and won the CBA Championship in 2002 and 2004. He also served as Assistant Coach and Assistant General Manager for the New Mexico Slam of the International Basketball League (1999-2001) and was a CBA scout for the Portland Trail Blazers (2001-04) and Denver Nuggets (2005-06). Owens is a 1994 graduate of New Mexico State University and in 1996 he earned his Master's of Fine Arts from Naropa University in Boulder, CO.
The 14ers are entering their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. This season Colorado owns the number one overall draft choice, and will have three of the top 29 overall selections in the D-League Draft to be held on Thursday, November 1. The 14ers 24 game home schedule tips off on the NBA Development League opening night of Friday, November 23 at the Broomfield Event Center against the Anaheim Arsenal at 7:05 p.m.
For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants to host D-League draft party at Crazy Pinz*










(Fort Wayne, IN) - Are you ready to finally meet your Fort Wayne Mad Ants? If so, the team would like to invite you and your family to attend our inaugural Draft Party at Crazy Pinz on Thursday, November 1st, where you will be able to watch the Mad Ants' future unfold live during the 2007 NBA D-League Draft. The party will begin at 7:00pm with drink specials, game specials and giveaways. The draft itself will begin at 8:00 pm. Live coverage of the proceedings will be aired on NBA TV throughout the venue. The Fort Wayne Mad Ants will begin their selection process with the seventh overall pick in the draft. 
The event will feature special appearances by our mascot and our dance team, the Madame Ants. You will also get a chance to meet and hear from Head Coach Kent Davison, Assistant Coach Jaren Jackson, and team President and General Manager Jeff Potter. Who knows, the staff may ask your opinion on whom to draft! 
In efforts to start our "Read to Achieve" program, we are asking that all attendees please bring a new or gently used children's book to this event. The Mad Ants strongly believe in one colony, one community, and would greatly appreciate your participation.
Do not miss out on this opportunity for you and your family to be a part of the 2007-2008 Mad Ants' inaugural season kick-off. Drink specials will be available for adults and gaming specials for children of all ages. Crazy Pinz is located off of Lima Rd. at 1414 Northland Blvd. in Fort Wayne. 
Caught up in the excitement of the draft but don't have season tickets yet? It's not too late! Call 260-469-HOOP (4667) to purchase your tickets today, or stop by our office, located in the Papermill Office Park at 1910 St. Joe Center Road, Suite 61 in Fort Wayne. You can also browse our website at www.fortwaynehoops.com. Opening Tip-off will be Friday, November 23 at 7:30pm at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Buffalo Wild Wings And Budweiser To Host Draft Party*










Sioux Falls, S.D. (October 29, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that they will hold an NBA Development League Draft party at Buffalo Wild Wings on Thursday, Nov. 1 beginning at 7 p.m. CT. Buffalo Wild Wings is located at 909 West Avenue North, just south of the Sioux Falls Arena. 
Fans are encouraged to attend as several great prizes will be given away throughout the evening. Prizes include autographed memorabilia, D-League and Skyforce apparel and an Allegiant Air Winter Getaway. 

The draft, which will be conducted via conference call from D-League draft headquarters at the NBA TV studios and at locations in each of the 14 D-League cities, will air live on NBA TV beginning with pre-draft coverage at 7 p.m. Marty Blake, the NBA's Director of Scouting and his son Ryan, NBA Assistant Director of Scouting, will once again serve as analysts.

The Sioux Falls Skyforce will have the sixth pick in the first round. The Colorado 14ers will have the first overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Dakota Wizards, Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Idaho Stampede, Rio Grande Valley Vipers, Sioux Falls Skyforce, Fort Wayne Mad Ants, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Anaheim Arsenal, Utah Flash, Tulsa 66ers, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Iowa Energy.

The draft is "serpentine" or "snaked" which means the order will be reversed in each of the ten rounds. For example, after picking first, Colorado's next selections will be the 28th and 29th overall. The Iowa Energy will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving them the 14th and 15th picks overall.

The selection process will operate with each team having one pick in each of the 10 rounds. No trades will be permitted during the draft and only players signed to an NBA Development League Standard Player Contract are eligible to be selected.

Sioux Falls selected Andre Brown with the second pick in the 2006 D-League Draft and he averaged 22.8 points and 10.8 rebounds in 16 games before receiving a Gatorade call-up by the Seattle SuperSonics on Jan. 5. He eventually signed with Seattle for the remainder of the season and was signed in the offseason by the Memphis Grizzlies. 

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2007-08 season. Discounts and benefits are also available for groups of 10 or more. The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers. Single game tickets will go on sale on Friday, Nov. 2 at 10 a.m. For information please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam To Host Pre-season Game On November 20*










(Bakersfield, Calif., Oct. 29, 2007) - The Bakersfield Jam, members of the NBA Development League, today announced that they will play host to the Rio Grande Valley Vipers on November 20 at the Rabobank Arena in a pre-season game. The game will tip off at 7:00 p.m. and will be free to the public, allowing fans a preview of the 2007-2008 squad before they begin the D-League season on November 24 against the Austin Toros in Texas."This is a great opportunity for basketball and entertainment fans to sample a Jam basketball game at no charge," says Michael Hirsch, team president, Bakersfield Jam. "For fans considering season tickets, they also have the chance to actually pick out seats for the upcoming season."
Vouchers for the game will be available at area Fastrips, Wienerschnitzels, and the Rabobank Arena box office. Vouchers must be exchanged at the box office and seats will be distributed on a first come, first served basis. In addition, season ticket holders will be given their regular season seats for the game.
The game itself will be played under NBA D-League regulation rules, and the Jam will run a modified version of a regular season game presentation. Showcased will be the Jam's first ever post-game Kids Lay-Up Line, where all kids in attendance will be invited down on the court following the game to shoot a lay-up on the same court that the second highest level of basketball is played. Jam players and Swish will join the fans during the lay-up line, signing autographs as fans participate.
Season tickets, flex plans and group tickets are currently available. For more information on securing the best tickets for the season to Bakersfield's highest level professional sports team, please call 716-4JAM.
The Bakersfield Jam, members of the NBA D-League, play their home games at Rabobank Arena and offer the Bakersfield community a top-tier professional sports team at affordable prices. The 2006-7 Jam roster featured eight players with NBA experience and the organization is committed to providing Bakersfield with the best family entertainment option. For season ticket or group information, please contact the Jam offices at 716-4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Utah Flash and Pinnacle Security Host Draft Party*










PROVO, Utah, October 29, 2007 - The Utah Flash and Pinnacle Security are hosting an NBA Development League Draft party at the Pinnacle Security Gymnasium on Thursday beginning at 5:45 p.m. MT. 
The Pinnacle Gym, which also serves as the Flash's main practice facility, is located at 1290 Sandhill Road in Orem, on the East side of I-15 at the University Parkway exit.

The draft is 10 rounds and will be conducted via conference call from D-League draft headquarters at the NBA TV studios and at locations in each of the 14 league cities. It will air live on NBA TV beginning with pre-draft coverage at 6 p.m. MT. NBA director of scouting Marty Blake and his son Ryan, NBA assistant director of scouting, will again serve as analysts. 

The Flash has the 10th selection in the first round and the fifth pick in the second round of the serpentine draft. The Colorado 14ers have the first overall selection.

Flash fans can get an up-close look at how a professional basketball draft works by being able to look right into the war room at the draft party. In addition there will be food, fun, prizes and commentary on draft picks from Flash general manager David Fredman and head coach Brad Jones. NBA TV's draft coverage will be shown on the theatre big screen and the Jazz-Rockets game will also be shown. 

Flash first and second-round expansion draft selections Brian Jackson and James Lang are expected to be in Orem for the draft party. Both would be available for photos and autographs.

Season tickets remain on sale for the 2007-08 season at 801-434-HOOP while they last. The Flash opens their inaugural season at Anaheim on Nov. 24, with the home opener slated for Nov. 27 against the defending D-League champion Dakota Wizards.


----------

